# العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 

برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 

وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة
العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا
بالتفصيل 

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

بركه شفعتك يام النور تكون معانا كلنا 

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

*ليتمجد اسمك يارب *

*شكرا لك يارب لا تترك نفسك بلا شاهد *

*شكرا يا بنت الفادي *

*سلام ونعمة*

*وانا قرأت عن هذه المعجزة منذ فترة قصيرة *
*يا اختي الحصاد كثير والفعله قليلون *
*فليأتي من هم في الظلام ليشاهدوا النور *


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمروكم 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## monlove (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكي يا بنت الفادي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا بنت الفادي وربنا يعوضك



شكرا لمروك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

قصة جميلة قوي يا بنت الفادي واول مرة اسمع عنها بصراحة

وبركة وشفاعة العدرا تكون معانا ​


----------



## truth_sercher (14 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعة السلمين دول مش بيفهموا لوحدهم لازم حد يفهمهم:ranting: 


> وقبل أقل من شهر
> 
> العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية
> 
> قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد


المعجزة الاولى ان كل الناس ولاد تسع شهور أمّا ‘بن الراجل ده ابن شهر واحد:a82: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تانى معجزة:


> وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته )


طبعا مش محتاجين اعلق على الحتة دى:banned: 
تالت معجزة واللى بنت ال..........فادى ماذكرتهاش
ظهور العذارء مريم والرب يسوع والقديسين للمسلمين ليعلنوا الإيمان المسيحى

التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 

شهر يناير سنة 2005م قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) 
برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 
وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة
العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا
بالتفصيل :
في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر
العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 
قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) :new2: وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد :yahoo: 
وهذا الرجل السعودى المسلم أعتنق المسيحية ويعيش فى أمريكا هو وعائلته 
المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب  :a82: 
نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضيةhttp://f21.parsimon y.net/forum37811 /messages/ 33375.htm 
منقول من جرب الهى المسنى


----------



## Scofield (16 فبراير 2007)

toldo123 قال:


> الله يكون فى العون
> دا لو اطفال صغيرين مش هيصدقوا الكلام ده
> الراجل مات وشبع موت واتقطع 50 حته مره واحده كده يتكون تانى وتترد فيه الروح



:t33: :t33: 
فعلا الاطفال مش هيصدقو ان أله القرآن ممكن يرجع الميت
لكن احنا الهنا الحقيقي يقيم الموتى حتى و لو فتات و ليس قطع


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 مارس 2007)

بنت الفادى  شكرا على هذة المعجزة واحب ان اضيف ان السيدة العذراء لها معجزات لا تحصى او تعد وكل العالم يتشفع بها وهى التى لها ظهورات لا ينكرها اى شخص فى العالم مهما كانت عقيدتة او مذهبة


----------



## Emad-ch (7 مارس 2007)

المجد لاسم الرب و لامنا العذراء مريم


----------



## Moony34 (7 مارس 2007)

المجد لإلهنا يسوع المسيح.
السلام للسيدة العذراء مريم والدة الرله


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2007)

بركه وشفاعه ام النور العظيمه فلتكن معنا امين:yaka:


----------



## دروب (10 مارس 2007)

ليتمجد اسم الرب القائم من بين الاموات ومحيي الموتى
ولتحمينا العذراء مريم من كل سوء


----------



## bebosho (10 مارس 2007)

*سلام الرب عليها
فليتمجد اسم الله*


----------



## الياس جمال (12 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
مبراك الرب مجد ليسوع كول يوم   قدوس رب الجنود 
مباركة العذراء  طوباكي طوباكي  
موضوع اكتير حلو  
مجدا للرب 

اختي العزيز الرب ايباركك


----------



## Moony34 (13 مارس 2007)

ملاكـ قال:


> بصراحه جالسه اقرى واضحك
> اجل خيطت رقبة الرجال
> احسن خل يوظفوها في المستشفى هههههههه
> استغفر الله بس





دمك خفيف موت....:new2: :new2: :new2: 

شئ صعب عليكي إنك تستوعبي معجزة لأن ده شئ مش موجود عندك...


----------



## jesuslove1j (24 مارس 2007)

وتعرفون**الحق*والحق*يحرركم*ربنا*يباركك*أختى**


----------



## اوجينا (24 مارس 2007)

معلش يا جماعة يبقى النور فى عينهم ويقولوا الشمس لسه مطلعتش ام النور تظهر على الكنيسة بدل اليوم شهور ويقولوا العدراء بتاعتهم ما كانت ظهرت على جامع وريحت نفسها لكن نقول ايه اصحاب العقول فى راحة او حتى ام الرسول او حتى ست من نسوانه كانت تظهر لكن الراجل حمش خايف على حريمه لحسن يفتنوا الرجال بص يا واد انت وهو اتلموا واحترموا المنتدى اللى سمح ليكوا اصلا تكلموا 
شكرا على نشركم للمعجزة الحلوة دى


----------



## اوجينا (24 مارس 2007)

شافعتك يا ام النور معانا


----------



## E&J (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

ليتمجد اسم الرب.....................فقد كنت اعمل فى اليونان منذ سنتين وسمعت هذه المعجزة _وان التليفزيون السورى اذاعها ...................الرب قادر على كل شئ ...معين من ليس له معين...


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

انا بشكركم جدا لمروكم فى الموضوع وبخص بالشكر الاستاذ الياس جمال
لانه قام بالرد على المدعو ملاك وطبعا اسم ليس على مسمى
انا بقالى فترة كبيرة مدخاتش الموضوع دا
وماخدش بالى من الردود دى
ربنا قادر يفتح عيونهم ويشيل الغشاوه من عنيهم علشان يفهمو​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

واو .. واو بنت الفادي .. ايش هاي ؟ رهيبة المعجزة هادي  حلو كتير


شكرا عيوني


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> واو .. واو بنت الفادي .. ايش هاي ؟ رهيبة المعجزة هادي  حلو كتير
> 
> 
> شكرا عيوني





طبعا يا عاشقه
دى ام النور
بركه شفاعتها وصلوتها تكون معانا وتحرسنا
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

الرب لايترك احداااا لجئ الية ومعجزات العذراء ام النور كثيرة  الرب يفتح قلوب المشككين ويعطيهم علامة حتى يعرفوا محبتة بركة ام النور مع جميعكم امين


----------



## Dina Ramzy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

*" لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله، ها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيماً، وابن العلي يدعى. ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد، ولا يكون لملكه نهاية" (لوقا 1: 28-33). "



و يكمل الملاك "الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً، القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لوقا 1: 34-35). "

بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا وتحمينا من كل شر

من له أذنان للسمع فاليسمع*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

امين يارب
بركه وشفاعه ام النور العذراء مريم تكون معانا
ترفعنا وتحمينا
شكرا لمروكم​


----------



## Dina Ramzy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية*

*


بنت الفادى قال:



امين يارب
بركه وشفاعه ام النور العذراء مريم تكون معانا
ترفعنا وتحمينا
شكرا لمروكم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يا بنت الفادي على الموضوع والمعجزة الجميلة دي ..

بجد أثرتي فيا 

اختك في المسيح / دينا*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*بركة وشفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تكون معنا وتكون مع الجميع *
*وشكرا ليكى على المعجزه الجميله ده ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة خير *
*++++++++++++*
*اما عن اخوتنا المسلمين الى بيتكلمه وبيعرضه على اى معجزة *
*حقول شئ صغير يا اخى لان الهك لا يظهر نفسه ولا يقدار ان يفعل شئ وهو عاجز *
*فانت لاتعرفه اصلا فكيف تعبد اله لا تعرفه *
*ام انته م تعرفه عن الهك واومره *
*الهك علمك القتل والكره + الهى علمنى احب عدوى قبل نفسى*
*الهك يريد ان هللك قريه والانسان + الهى يريد ان يخلص كل شخص خلقة *
*الهك لا يوجد بيه رحمة فهو جبار مذل + الهى انا اصل المحبة هوابويا فهل يوجد احن من الاب على ابنه *
*الهى لا يعرف عن السلام شئ + الهى هو صانع السلام وملك السلام*
*الهك لا يضمن للك دخول الجنة ولا حتى لرسوللك + الهى انا ضامن فيه حياتى الابديه *
*كتير اخويا بس فكر وشيل الغشوه من على عنيك ربنا ينور كل عين عميها الشيطان ويفتحها *
*ربنا يكون معكم *​ 
*++++++++++++++*
*وشكرا على المعجزة وده العادى لامى العذراء والقدسين هما ملائكة الله عشه فى طاهره *
*ولحد دلوقتى عيشن بيعنه ضعفنا فى الغربة بركة وشفاعة ام النور والقدسين والشهداء تكون معنا وتساعدنا *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2010)

مسلم دوت كوم قال:


> ******


 
هل دة اسلوب مؤدب تتكلم بيه ؟


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2010)

مسلم دوت كوم قال:


> **********


 
اولا لما تتكلم عن العدرا و قداسة البابا تتكلم باحترام ..
و بعدين عايز تصدق صدق مش عايز براحتك احنا ما بنجبرش حد 
و احب اوضح شئ العدرا بتشفى باذن و سماح من ربنا ...يعنى الموضوع فى الاول و الاخر من ايد ربنا لكن العدرا بتكون وسيلة علشان هى ليها دالة كبيرة عنده وشفاعتها و صلواتها مقبولة دايما 

....معنى كدة ان الامر منوط بسماح ربنا ,الا كان كل واحد طلب شفاعة القديسيين و تتم شفاءه .

و ربنا بيشفى ناس و ناس لا علشان يظهر لينا عظم مجده و تبقى فعلا اعجوبة وسط الناس 
لو كان كل واحد بيمرض و يخف من معجزة ما كناش هنحس بتاثير و كانت المعجزات بالنسبةلنا شئ عادى 

و اخيرا اقولك ان قداسة البابا زى الفل و ما عندوش اى تعب و هو انشط من انشط شاب عنده 20 سنة فمابالك براجل تجاوز ال80 من عمره 

ربنا يكون معاك و ينور عنيك


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2010)

مش غريب علي العذراء

وهناك ماهو اعظم من ذلك

وان كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل

بركة صلوات ام النور فلتكون مع جميعنا​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

*انا من ايام مكونت بسوريا سمعت عن الاعجوبه دي*

*وناس كتير راحت زارت صيدنايا بسبب الاعجوبه دي والشخص نفسو تبرع بتمثال السيده العذراء هناك*

*والقصه شهد عليها المسلمين قبل المسيحيين وكانو المسلمين بيزورو المكان زيهم زي المسيحيين بالظبط*

*ولا زالت اعاجيب صيدنايا مستمرة لكن الاعجوبه دي اتشهرت لان الشرطه كانت الشاهد عليها*

​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2010)

تعديل للجمله 

*ولا زالت اعاجيب العذراء في صيدنايا مستمرة لكن الاعجوبه دي اتشهرت لان الشرطه كانت الشاهد عليها*


----------



## Mason (20 فبراير 2010)

ليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل حين
شفاعة ام النور لينا امام عرش النعم
ثانكس على المعجزة​


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

*فلتكن شفاعتها معانا امين
بجد معجزة رااائعة*


----------

